# Has anyone towed there horse trailer with?



## tifflunn (Jul 19, 2007)

Has anyone towed there horse trailer with a Ford windstar mini van- have you run into problems? Especially the 2000 and the wiring harness and towing capacity? :bgrin

Thanks

Just took this shot


----------



## Jill (Jul 19, 2007)

I think if you can't find it in the (or cannot find the) owners manual, you can find the towing capacity online. You'd need to know the engine in the van, if they came with different engines.

We've never had a van, but I have some friends who do tow their mini trailer w/ a van. Their mini trailer is about 8'x5' and can hold 3 minis. Their van is a different kind than yours but is a mini van.

I have two mini trailers, a "big" aluminum gooseneck and an 8' bumper pull that is made of steel. Empty, the goosneck weighs about 3,500 pounds, but the bumper pull weighs only 1,000 pounds and I could easily pull it with my mid-size SUV and we have pulled it w/ an S10 pick up w/o any issues. Plus, the bumper pull is only 5' tall so there's about zero wind resistance as it's shorter than the tow vehicles.

If your trailer is a miniature one, vs. a full size one, my bet is you'll be able to do it fine. You may be okay with a full size trailer. I don't know, but think others here will have some experience to share.

Good luck.


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 19, 2007)

Jill - Thanks



: :bgrin The manual does say we can tow the trailer by weight- it is a 2 horse with 4 wheels- but it just so happens that the 2000 has a wiring harness built just for it because of some different manufacturing that went on with this year- and is making us a tad nervous as we have a few hours to go to the show this weekend. would love to hear how everyone elses has faired with there mini vans?


----------



## Marty (Jul 19, 2007)

Dan has a Ford Areostar mini van and once we were going to haul the 2 horse trailer with it to Georgia, a one hour ride. Big mistake. It was a automatic 6 cylinder. I about tore the tranny right out of that one too. We unhitched the trailer and put the horse in the back of the van. I don't know about your's though. Your's is much newer so you may not have any problems at all.

But keep in mind that just because a vehicle is said to have a tow package and a rating capacity, that does not mean it still can haul easily or successfully. For instance, hauling a boat is different that hauling a horse trailer, even though they can be close in weight. Too much stuff just "depends" on what it is, what kind of roads, and how you are hauling.


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 19, 2007)

Marty said:


> But keep in mind that just because a vehicle is said to have a tow package and a rating capacity, that does not mean it still can haul easily or successfully. For instance, hauling a boat is different that hauling a horse trailer, even though they can be close in weight. Too much stuff just "depends" on what it is, what kind of roads, and how you are hauling.
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Shelley (Jul 19, 2007)

We have a Ford Windstar van but have never attempted to haul the horse trailer with it.

Maybe on a short trip that is very flat to try it out?

We do haul both our horse trailer and travel trailer with our full sized GMC Van. Being as

we show dogs too, it makes more sense for our big vehicle to be a van than a pickup. Even with the full size van we have a little trouble on hills. Coming out of OH into KY there is a big hill we worry about

and on the way to Tulsa we have times where we're down to 45 mph (floored) and everybody is whizzing

by us like we're standing still - it's scarey.

If you try it, let us know how it works out!

Shelley


----------



## Devon (Jul 19, 2007)

that works!! Cute





Who you bringing this weekend



:


----------



## Reble (Jul 19, 2007)

The only way to travel, usually 3 - 4 mini horses and cart in this rig :new_shocked: 3 years now.

6 cylinder Dodge Caravan


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 20, 2007)

Talk with manufacturer.......but, be sure you have the cooler lines on the tranny. I tow mine with a Jeep and have never had a problem -- factory tow pkg with coolers, etc. -- and I know Jeeps tow great!

Vans, not only mechanically but the center of gravity needs to have been considered.


----------



## Jetiki (Jul 20, 2007)

Pay very close attention to the Transmission. Windstars, my mother has one, are known to have transmission issues.

Karen


----------



## tifflunn (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank You for all your advise- shall do :bgrin


----------



## Shari (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a Toyota Sienna which is set up with the factory towing package..which has the larger brakes, altanater(spell) and all that.

I do plan to get a mini trailer big enough to put Maggie and her cart in. The weight of the trailers I have seen so far are only 1,000 to 1,500lbs..well within my Van's ratings, which is 3,500.

Even adding a Mini or 2 and the cart is still way under what it could tow...but I figure that would be better.

So...guess I am saying what everyone else is.. just know the weight of your trailer,, making sure your trailer has good brakes properly tuned in and making sure you are under your towing limit..just to be on the safe side.



:


----------

